# was mich angeht, möchte ich / ich möchte ...



## olives

Guten Tag,

Was mich angeht, möchte ich / ich möchte daran teilnehmen.

Was dieses Problem angeht, habe ich / ich habe keine Lösung.

1)Was ist die "richtige" Wortreihenfolge?
2) Bei welchen Ausdrücken wird die Regel der Inversion des Subjektes und des Verbs nicht eingehalten? Leider fallen sie mir nicht ein.

Vielen Dank


----------



## JClaudeK

Was mich angeht, möchte ich  daran teilnehmen. 
Was dieses Problem angeht, habe ich keine Lösung. 


olives said:


> 2) Bei welchen Ausdrücken wird die Regel der Inversion des Subjektes und des Verbs nicht eingehalten?


"Was mich angeht" ist mehr als ein _Ausdruck_, das ist ein Nebensatz. Also steht das Verb auf jeden Fall an zweiter Stelle (nach dem Komma).


----------



## Kajjo

olives said:


> Was dieses Problem angeht, habe ich / ich habe keine Lösung


All normal main clauses follow the V2 rule, i.e. verb in second position. The subordinate clause occupies one position when it precedes the verb.

_Ich habe keine Lösung, was dieses Problem angeht. <subject in position 1, verb in 2>
Was dieses Problem angeht, habe ich keine Lösung. <subordinate clause in position 1, verb in 2>_


----------



## JClaudeK

olives said:


> 2) Bei welchen Ausdrücken wird die Regel der Inversion des Subjektes und des Verbs nicht eingehalten? Leider fallen sie mir nicht ein.


Du meinst sicher  "Bei welchen *nebenordnenden Konjunktionen* wird die Regel der Inversion des Subjektes und des Verbs nicht eingehalten?"
Die häufigsten sind "und, aber, oder, denn, sondern ..."
Alle findest du hier canoonet - Konjunktion: Gebrauch: nebenordnend
und


> entweder ... oder
> Nach _entweder_ steht das Verb an erster oder an zweiter Stelle
> canoonet - Konjunktion: Gebrauch: mehrteilige Konjunktionen


----------



## Hutschi

Possible is also: 
Was mich angeht: Ich möchte daran teilnehmen.

Here it is another case. "Was mich angeht" is a kind of metalanguage. It is shown by the colon.

This is also the difficulty.

I think this construction is also possible with comma, but I am not sure. Claude and Kajjo rejected this with comma.
In spoken language, you cannot hear the signs.


----------



## olives

Vielleicht nach "ehrlich gesagt" oder "also", zumindest mündlich machen die Leute meiner Meinung nach nicht immer die Inversion. Aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es bestimme Ausdrücke bzw. Nebensätze gibt, wo man typischerweise die Inversion nicht macht und wo es die Regel ist, aber vielleicht liege ich total falsch.


----------



## Kajjo

olives said:


> Vielleicht nach "ehrlich gesagt" oder "also",


Am Satzbeginn können solche Wendungen als Interjektion verwendet oder ähnlich einem vorausgestellten Einschub angesehen werden und besetzen dann keine Position. Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht um eine Inversion und nicht um den Bruch der V2-Regel.

Hier ist "also" eine Partikel und wird als Interjektion verwendet und mit Komma abgetrennt. Die Interjektion besetzt keine Position des Hauptsatzes:

_Also, wir gehen morgen früh als erstes Einkaufen.
Also, damit das allen klar ist, wir gehen morgen früh als erstes Einkaufen.
_
Hier ist "also" ein Konjunktionaladverb und belegt die Position 1 des Hauptsatzes:

_Also gehen wir morgen früh doch als erstes einkaufen._

Ich glaube du meinst eventuell die für Deutschlernende manchmal schwierige Unterscheidung zwischen Konjunktionen und Konjunktionaladverbien: canoonet - Adverb: Konjunktionaladverbien


----------



## JClaudeK

olives said:


> Vielleicht nach "ehrlich gesagt" oder "also", zumindest mündlich machen die Leute meiner Meinung nach nicht immer die Inversion.


Schriftlich müsste danach ein Komma gesetzt werden, also kann man nicht von "Inversion" sprechen.


olives said:


> . Aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es bestimme Ausdrücke bzw. Nebensätze gibt, wo man typischerweise die Inversion nicht macht


In der mündlichen Sprache hört man jetzt oft Nebensätze mit dem Verb an der falschen Stelle. 

Gekreuzt mit Kajjo.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Am Satzbeginn können solche Wendungen als Interjektion verwendet oder ähnlich einem vorausgestellten Einschub angesehen werden und besetzen dann keine Position. Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht um eine Inversion und nicht um den Bruch der V2-Regel.
> ...



Das müsste auch bei _Was mich angeht, ich möchte daran teilnehmen. _zutreffen und es legitimieren.
Deutlicher wird es aber bei:_ Was mich angeht: Ich möchte daran teilnehmen._


----------



## olives

Wenn es mir wieder einfällt, sag ich Bescheid.


----------



## Gernot Back

olives said:


> Bei welchen Ausdrücken wird die Regel der Inversion des Subjektes und des Verbs nicht eingehalten?


Was meinst du mit "Inversion"? So etwas gibt es nicht im Deutschen! Das finite Verb besetzt in deutschen Aussagesätzen immer die Position 2!


----------



## olives

Vielleicht bei diesem Satz...

"Was auch immer ich tue, will er mir nicht helfen."
"Was auch immer ich tue, er will mir nicht helfen."

Vielleicht bei solchen Fragen wie "auch immer" "sollte" man die Inversion Subjekt / Verb nicht machen?


----------



## Kajjo

olives said:


> die Inversion Subjekt / Verb





Gernot Back said:


> Was meinst du mit "Inversion"?


Es gibt im Deutschen kein Konzept von "Inversion". Wo kommt diese Idee her? Das ist kein bekanntes grammatisches Prinzip im Deutschen. Bitte vergiss diesen Begriff völlig! Du verwirrst dich nur selbst, wenn du dir vorstellst, dass irgendwas "invertiert" wird.

Es gibt V2-Stellung in Hauptsätzen und Verb-Letzt-Stellung in Nebensätzen. Der Wechsel zwischen diesen beiden Varianten ist keine Inversion, sondern ganz einfach die jeweils korrekte Wahl von V2 oder VL je nach Konjunktion und Satzart. In Einzelfällen mag die Zuordnung schwierig sein, aber mit "Inversion" hat das so oder so nichts zu tun. Streich bitte diesen Begriff!

_ Was auch immer ich tue, will er mir nicht helfen.
 Was auch immer ich tue, er will mir nicht helfen._


----------



## Gernot Back

olives said:


> "Was auch immer ich tue, will er mir nicht helfen."
> "Was auch immer ich tue, er will mir nicht helfen."


Bei dem zweiten Satz würde ich eher ein Semikolon als ein Komma setzen, um anzuzeigen, dass er "außer Konkurrenz" an Position Null im Vor-Vorfeld steht. Möglich wäre hier auch ein Doppelpunkt mit anschließender Großschreibung des danach folgenden Hauptsatzes.

_Was auch immer ich tue; er will mir nicht helfen.
Was auch immer ich tue: Er will mir nicht helfen._​


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Kajjo, ich gebe Dir völlig recht.
Nur ist es hier schwer zu erkennen, und Du hast einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen: V2 betrifft im Hauptsatz die gebeugte Verbform (für uns selbstverständlich und kaum erwähnenswert.). Im Nebensatz gibt es Ausnahmen, wenn mehrere Verben vorhanden sind.
--
Im vorliegenden Satz sieht es wir Inversion aus, obwohl es keine ist: Er will vs. will er. (Es ist wahrscheinlich eine heuristische Analogie zu SPO-Sprachen mit Folge_ Subjekt Prädikat Objekt_.)

"Was auch immer ich tue, will er mir nicht helfen." - Sieht nicht aus wie ein wohlgeformter Satz.
"Was auch immer ich tue,* er will mir nicht helfen.*" Hauptsatzwortstellung mit Verbklammer

"Was auch immer ich tue, will er mir nicht helfen." - Der Satz klingt seltsam, obwohl er tatsächlich verwendet wird. Ich vermute, es ist eine Verkürzung.

"Bei dem, was ich tue, will er mir nicht helfen." Hier wäre es eine normale Satzform mit V2-Stellung von "will".

Ich vermute, auch bei  "Was auch immer ich tue, will er mir nicht helfen." ist "will" in V2-Stellung. Nur die Bindung an den Nebensatz (den ersten Teil) funktioniert nicht gut.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Was meinst du mit "Inversion"? So etwas gibt es nicht im Deutschen!


Das hat olives aus dem Französischen übernommen: Wenn die (im Frz.) "normale" Stellung Subjekt-Verb nicht eingehalten wird, dann spricht man von "inversion sujet-verbe".


Kajjo said:


> Es gibt im Deutschen kein Konzept von "Inversion". Wo kommt diese Idee her? Das ist kein bekanntes grammatisches Prinzip im Deutschen. Bitte vergiss diesen Begriff völlig! Du verwirrst dich nur selbst, wenn du dir vorstellst, dass irgendwas "invertiert" wird.
> aber mit "Inversion" hat das so oder so nichts zu tun. Streich bitte diesen Begriff!


Das ist mal wieder völlig subjektiv. Wenn man von klein auf gelernt hat, in solchen Kategorien zu denken, dann kann man sich das nicht so schnell abgewöhnen. Unter" Inversion" kann sich ein französischer Muttersprachler etwas vorstellen, ich glaube kaum, dass er sich damit selbst verwirrt, im Gegenteil! (Diese Diskussion hatten wir ja schon bezüglich "direktes/ indirektes Objekt.)
_
_


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "Bei welchen *nebenordnenden Konjunktionen* wird die Regel der Inversion des Subjektes und des Verbs nicht eingehalten?"
> Die häufigsten sind "und, aber, oder, denn, sondern


Welches ist nach ''doch'' die ratsamere Wortstellung?
_Er hatte alles aufgelistet, doch er hatte ein wichtiges Element vergessen
Er hatte alles aufgelistet, doch hatte er ein wichtiges Element vergessen_
Ich bin nämlich beidem begegnet.
Danke.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nach meinem Sprachgefühl ....

Edit:
... klingt der erste Satz besser.


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Welches ist nach ''doch'' die ratsamere Wortstellung?
> _Er hatte alles aufgelistet, doch er hatte ein wichtiges Element vergessen
> Er hatte alles aufgelistet, doch hatte er ein wichtiges Element vergessen_


Beides ist richtig, je nachdem, ob man _doch_ wie _aber_ oder wie _jedoch_ benutzt. _Aber_ kann nur in Position Null, _jedoch_ nur in Position 1 stehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Nach meinem Sprachgefühl ist beides korrekt. Das erste klingt etwas formaler. Das zweite etwas dramatischer.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Beides ist richtig, je nachdem, ob man _doch_ wie _aber_ oder wie _jedoch_ benutzt.


  Das ist der springende Punkt.


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Beides ist richtig, je nachdem, ob man _doch_ wie _aber_ oder wie _jedoch_ benutzt.


Genau so ist es.


----------



## Hutschi

Gibt es einen Unterschied in der Konnotation oder im Ton?


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied in der Konnotation oder im Ton?


Nein, es ist einfach nur Syntax. _Doch=aber_ ist eine Konjunktion und zählt nicht als Position innerhalb des zweiten Teilsatzes. _Doch=jedoch_ verhält sich wie ein Adverb und belegt die erste Position.


----------

